# Printer and fullfillment company EU based



## eeftingm (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anybody know of a company like scalable press but with better service and based in europe - preferrably with printing facilities worldwide?

I'm looking to partner up with a printer with fulfilment capabilities with strong global delivery capabilities

input appreciated!


----------

